# Αγγλικά ονόματα θα χρησιμοποιεί, πλέον, η Βοτανική; Όχι ακριβώς.



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2012)

*Αγγλικά ονόματα θα χρησιμοποιεί, πλέον, η Βοτανική*

Μια αθόρυβη «επανάσταση» εκσυγχρονισμού συνέβη από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2012 στη Βοτανική, η οποία αποτόλμησε πλέον να υποδεχτεί τον 21ο αιώνα (με μικρή καθυστέρηση!), καθώς οι επιστήμονες που ασχολούνται με την ταξινόμηση και το «βάφτισμα» των νέων ειδών φυτών, που ανακαλύπτονται συνεχώς στον πλανήτη μας, αποφάσισαν να μην δίνουν μόνο λατινικά ονόματα, αλλά θα επιτρέπεται η χρήση και της αγγλικής γλώσσας στην επίσημη επιστημονική ονοματοθεσία.

Τα λατινικά αποτελούν εδώ και αιώνες την «επίσημη» γλώσσα των βιολόγων, όσον αφορά την απόδοση επίσημων- και συχνά δυσνόητων ή ευφάνταστων- ονομάτων στα ζώα και τα φυτά. Όμως η όλη ταξινομική διαδικασία έχει αποδειχτεί πολύ χρονοβόρα, με συνέπεια να υπάρχουν είδη που εξαφανίζονται από προσώπου γης, πριν καν αποκτήσουν ένα όνομα. Μια από τις αιτίες είναι ότι στη σημερινή εποχή όπου όλο και λιγότεροι επιστήμονες είναι εξοικειωμένοι με τα λατινικά, αργεί υπερβολικά η εξακρίβωση ότι το νέο όνομα είναι επιστημονικά και γραμματικά σωστό, ενώ στη συνέχεια η νέα λατινική ονομασία πρέπει να δημοσιευτεί σε κάποιο καταξιωμένο επιστημονικό περιοδικό.

Προκειμένου να επιταχυνθεί η ταξινόμηση των ειδών, το Διεθνές Βοτανικό Συνέδριο, που συνήλθε στην Αυστραλία το 2011 (συνέρχεται μια φορά κάθε έξι χρόνια), με τη συμμετοχή περίπου 200 μελών της Διεθνούς Ένωσης Ταξινόμησης των Φυτών, πήρε δύο βασικές αποφάσεις σχετικά με την ονοματολογία: πρώτον, από την αρχή του 2012 δεν θα θεωρείται υποχρεωτική η επιστημονική ονοματοθεσία μόνο στα λατινικά και, δεύτερον, η δημοσίευση των νέων ειδών (φυτών, φυκιών, μυκήτων) σε online επιστημονικά περιοδικά και βιβλία θα θεωρείται εξίσου αποδεκτή με την έως τώρα υποχρεωτική δημοσίευση σε έντυπα περιοδικά του χώρου των βοτανολόγων. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, θα διευκολυνθεί περαιτέρω η διάχυση των πληροφοριών για τα νέα είδη.

Το νέο καθεστώς που θα ισχύσει από φέτος στη Βοτανική, περιγράφηκε στο διαδικτυακό περιοδικό «PhytoKeys» από τον Τζέιμς Μίλερ του Βοτανικού Κήπου της Νέας Υόρκης, σύμφωνα με τη βρετανική «Ντέιλι Μέιλ» και το «Scientific American». Όπως αναφέρει ο Αμερικανός βοτανολόγος, «πρόκειται για θεμελιώδεις αλλαγές, που θα διευκολύνουν την ικανότητα να ονομάζουμε και να περιγράφουμε νέα είδη». Ειδικά σε μια εποχή όπου επιδιώκεται η προστασία της βιοποικιλότητας, αναγνωρίζεται η σημασία της ταχείας ανακάλυψης, περιγραφής και δημοσιοποίησης των νέων ειδών, ώστε να μπαίνουν στον παγκόσμιο «χάρτη» των ειδών και να αποκτούν «υπόσταση» για το ευρύ κοινό.

Οι βοτανολόγοι ονομάζουν περίπου 2.000 νέα είδη (φυτά, φύκια και μύκητες) κάθε χρόνο, γεγονός που αποτελεί το πρώτο και βασικό βήμα για τη διατήρηση της βιοποικιλότητας. Πολλά όμως ακόμα φυτά και άλλα είδη μένουν να ανακαλυφθούν και να «βαφτιστούν», αν βέβαια στο μεταξύ η κλιματική αλλαγή, η αποψίλωση των δασών και οι άλλες περιβαλλοντικές απειλές δεν έχουν εξαφανίσει ορισμένα είδη δια παντός.

Σύμφωνα με μία εκτίμηση, περίπου το 20% των φυτών του πλανήτη μας δεν έχουν ακόμα ανακαλυφθεί και περιγραφεί, άρα παραμένουν ανώνυμα.

Η ταξινόμηση των φυτών και γενικότερα των ειδών εγκαινιάστηκε με τη δημοσίευση του έργου «Species Plantarum» που εξέδωσε ο διάσημος Σουηδός επιστήμων Κάρολος Λινναίος το 1753. Η ονομασία κάθε φυτού είναι διπλή, δηλαδή το επίσημο λατινικό όνομά του αποτελείται από το δύο συνθετικά. Με τους νέους κανονισμούς, το διπλό όνομα διατηρείται, αλλά θα μπορεί πλέον να είναι εναλλακτικά είτε στα λατινικά είτε στα αγγλικά.


Από την _Καθημερινή_​


----------



## panadeli (Jan 4, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό λάθος στο τρόπο με τον οποίον μεταφέρεται η είδηση σε αυτό το άρθρο της Καθημερινής. Δεν έχει ληφθεί απόφαση που να επιτρέπει το _όνομα_ ενός νέου είδους να δίνεται στα αγγλικά. Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν πραγματικά ριζοσπαστικό. Η λατινική διωνυμική ονοματολογία εξακολουθεί να ισχύει, και λογικά θα εξακολουθήσει να ισχύει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα. Αυτό που άλλαξε, και είναι όντως σημαντικό για τους βοτανικούς, είναι ότι θα επιτρέπεται πλέον η _περιγραφή_ ενός νέου είδους να δίνεται στα αγγλικά.

Αντιγράφω από το περιοδικό Phytokeys, σχετικά με την απόφαση που πάρθηκε στο τελευταίο παγκόσμιο βοτανικό συνέδριο, στην οποία προφανώς αναφέρεται το άρθρο:

In another sweeping change, the long-standing historical requirement that all newly
published names for plants, fungi, and algae be *accompanied by a Latin description
or diagnosis* was significantly altered by the Section. Beginning 1 January 2012 names
of new plants, algae, and fungi may now be published *with a validating diagnosis or
description that is written in either Latin or English*. In an age where almost certainly
20% of the world’s plant species, and undoubtedly much greater percentages of fungi
and algae, remain to be discovered, described, and named, this step will hopefully help
taxonomists in their race to document biological diversity before it is lost to the deforestation
and habitat degradation that threatens their extinction.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2012)

Το περίμενα ότι κάποιος ειδικότερος θα μας εξηγούσε τι συμβαίνει πραγματικά! Άλλαξα και τον τίτλο του νήματος (έφερα μέσα στο κείμενο τον τίτλο της "Κ").


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2012)

Σοβαρά; Μέχρι τώρα, αν έβρισκες ένα είδος που δεν το είχε περιγράψει ακόμα κανένας, έπρεπε να υποβάλεις την ανακάλυψή σου με την πρόταση διωνυμικής ονομασίας συνοδευόμενη από περιγραφή στη _λατινική_ γλώσσα;! Δεν είναι αυτός καλός λόγος να αλλάξεις επάγγελμα;


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2012)

Αυτό το άρθρο της Κ τώρα λέγεται «έγκυρη πληροφόρηση» ή μήπως «χαμένο στη μετάφραση»;
Τα περιττά εισαγωγικά δεν τα σχολιάζω.
Εκτός αν κάνω εγώ λάθος και το "Latin description and diagnosis" μεταφράζεται «όνομα».  

Οι σχετικές αποφάσεις του Συνεδρίου πιο αναλυτικά εδώ. 


The Secret Life of Plants - Stevie Wonder


----------



## panadeli (Jan 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σοβαρά; Μέχρι τώρα, αν έβρισκες ένα είδος που δεν το είχε περιγράψει ακόμα κανένας, έπρεπε να υποβάλεις την ανακάλυψή σου με την πρόταση διωνυμικής ονομασίας συνοδευόμενη από περιγραφή στη _λατινική_ γλώσσα;!



Ναι, και στην πράξη αυτό θα συνεχίσει πιθανότατα να ισχύει για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα, γιατί πιθανολογώ ότι πολλά επιστημονικά περιοδικά θα αργήσουν να υιοθετήσουν την απόφαση του συνεδρίου, και θα εξακολουθούν να απαιτούν λατινικές περιγραφές για τα νέα είδη.

Πάντως το όλο πράγμα δεν είναι τόσο άσχημο όσο ίσως ακούγεται. Ο ορισμός ενός νέου είδους κατά κανόνα συνοδεύεται από μια αναλυτική περιγραφή σε μια ευρέως διαδεδομένη γλώσσα (συνήθως τα αγγλικά), και από μια συντομότερη λατινική διάγνωση, η οποία συχνά εστιάζει κυρίως στα σημαντικότερα ταξινομικά γνωρίσματά του. Και, όπως είναι φυσικό, ο ερευνητής που θα διαβάσει το άρθρο δεν θα πολυασχοληθεί με τη λατινική διάγνωση/περιγραφή.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 4, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αντιγράφω από το περιοδικό Phytokeys, σχετικά με την απόφαση που πάρθηκε στο τελευταίο παγκόσμιο βοτανικό συνέδριο, στην οποία προφανώς αναφέρεται το άρθρο:
> 
> In an age where almost certainly
> 20% of the world’s plant species, and undoubtedly much greater percentages of fungi
> ...



Αυτό το τελευταίο, πολύ θλιβερό και μάλλον ουσιαστικότερο της είδησης, όχι;


----------



## panadeli (Jan 4, 2012)

Υπάρχει και άλλο ένα σημαντικό λάθος στο άρθρο. Το algae αποδίδεται _φύκια_ και όχι _φύκη,_ που είναι το σωστό.

Τα _φύκια_ μπορεί να είναι είτε πολυκύτταρα φύκη (seaweed) είτε ανώτερα φυτά (seagrasses, με γνωστότερο παράδειγμα στα καθ' ημάς τα καστανά φύκια που συναντάμε το καλοκαίρι στις παραλίες, τα οποία ανήκουν στο είδος _Posidonia oceanica_).

Αυτή η πολύ κοινή παρανόηση μάλλον θέλει χωριστό νήμα. Αν ποτέ βρω χρόνο υπόσχομαι να το γράψω.


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2012)

panadeli said:


> [...]Τα _φύκια_ μπορεί να είναι είτε πολυκύτταρα φύκη (seaweed) είτε ανώτερα φυτά (seagrasses, με γνωστότερο παράδειγμα στα καθ' ημάς τα καστανά φύκια που συναντάμε το καλοκαίρι στις παραλίες, τα οποία ανήκουν στο είδος _Posidonia oceanica_).[...]


Για την ποσειδωνία και τις φυκάδες / φυκιάδες έχουμε σχετικό νήμα.
Όποτε προλαβαίνεις κι έχεις όρεξη, ρίξε μια ματιά. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 4, 2012)

Εγώ μέχρι τώρα ήξερα ότι η ονοματοδοσία μπορεί να είναι ελεύθερη και η χρήση λατινικών ή ελληνικών είναι προαιρετική. Π.χ., υπάρχει ένα είδος σκαραβαίου που ονομάζεται Cyclocephala nodanotherwon. Γραμματικά αντιμετωπίζεται ως λατινική, αλλά η επιλογή της γλώσσας δεν είναι δεσμευτική -τουλάχιστον ως προς το είδος.


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2012)

...
Σταχυολογώ από το *Curiosities of Biological Nomenclature*

*Miscellaneous
*_Abra cadabra_ (Eames & Wilkins) 1957 (clam) Now, alas, in the genus Theora.
_Agra vation_ Erwin, 1983 (carabid) Erwin says there is nothing aggravating about it.
_Carmenelectra shechisme_ Evenhuis, 2002 (fossil mythicmyiid) from Dominican amber.
_Eubetia bigaulae_ Brown (tortricid moth) pronounced "youbetcha bygolly".
_Hebejeebie_ Heads, 2003 (Plantaginaceae) a member of the Hebe complex; it has caused taxonomists anxiety because its classification is problematic. [Botanical Society of Otago Newsletter 36:10-13]
_Ittibittium_ Houbrick, 1993 (mollusc) These are smaller than molluscs of the genus Bittium.
_Heerz lukenatcha_ Marsh, 1993 (braconid)
_Heerz tooya_ Marsh, 1993 (braconid)
_Hunkydora_ Fleming, 1948 (clam) (subgenus of Myadora)
_Kamera lens_ Woodcock, 1917 (protist)
_La cucaracha_ Blesynski, 1966 (pyralid)
_Notamacropus_ Dawson & Flannery, 1985 (genus/subgenus of kangaroo) The Latin word for stripe, nota, refers to this kangaroo's facial stripe. But, as paleontologist Tim Flannery later noted in a popular book, the name "is also a joke, for we wanted to emphasise that these creatures were 'not a Macropus', the genus in which they were once classified." [Australian J. of Zool. 33: 473; Flannery, T., 2006, Country]
_Oedipus complex_ Dunn, 1924 (lungless salamander) Since renamed Oedipina complex.
_Pieza deresistans_ Evenhuis, 2002 (mythicomyiid fly)
_Pieza kake_ Evenhuis, 2002 (mythicomyiid fly)
_Pieza pi_ Evenhuis, 2002 (mythicomyiid fly)
_Rhyacophila tralala_ Schmid (caddisfly)
_Tabanus nippontucki_ Philip, 1942 (horse fly) Described during the bombing of Pearl Harbor.
_Tabanus rhizonshine_ Philip, 1954 (horse fly)
_Trombicula doremi _Brennan & Beck, 1955 (chigger)
_Trombicula fasola_ Brennan & Beck, 1955 (chigger)
_Verae peculya_ Marsh, 1993 (braconid)
_Vini vidivici _Steadman & Zarriello, 1987 (Conquered lorikeet) This parrot from the Marquesas, Cook, and Society Islands has been extinct since c. AD 1000. The genus Vini has been in use since 1831.
_Ytu brutus_ Spangler, 1980 (water beetle) "Ytu" comes from the local (in Brazil) word for waterfall. 

*Insulting Puns*
One clause of the ICZN says, "No zoologist should propose a name that, to his knowledge, gives offense on any grounds." It seems that not all zoologists are aware of this rule. 

_Aphanus rolandri_ L., 1758 (seed bug) Rolander was a student of Linnaeus who collected thousands of specimens in Suriname, but refused to turn them over to Linnaeus, intending to publish himself. Linnaeus effectively had him blacklisted and named this bug after him; "aphanus" is from the Greek for ignoble or obscure. 
_Dyaria_ Neumoegen, 1893 (liparid moth) "Honoring" Mr. Dyar. (Probably no insult was intended.)
_Mosasaurus copeanu_s Marsh. Cope and Marsh were paleontologists engaged in a fossil-hunting "war" in the late 1800's. "-Anus" is a Latin word root for "ring", but with another obvious implication.
_Losdolobus_ Platnick and Brescovit, 1994 (Brazilian orsolobid spider) Platnick and Brescovit wanted to pay tribute to a couple of Argentine guys who helped them and asked them to suggest a name, and they proposed "losdolobus," which loosely translates as "orsolobid of the two guys". ("Los dos" means "the two," and "-olobus" is the ending of all genera in the family.) However, the two guys (Pablo Goloboff and Martín Ramírez) had a double meaning in mind when they proposed it. Letters or syllables are often reversed in colloquial Argentine, so the name also refers to "los boludos," a colloquial term which means "the good-for-nothings."
_Shillingsworthia shillingsworthi _Girault 1920 (mymarid wasp). Lambasting J. F. Illingsworth, Girault described this wasp as a creature with no head, thorax, abdomen, legs, antennae, or wings (i.e., nonexistent), "blank, vacant, inaneness perfect. . . . Visible only from certain points of view. Shadowless. An airy species whose flight cannot be followed except by the winged mind. . . . This so thin genus is consecrated to Doctor Johann Francis Illingworth, in these days remarkable for his selfless devotion to Entomology, not only sacrificing all of the comforts of life, but as well as his health and reputation to the uncompromising search for truth."

*Rude-sounding
*_Andropogon gayanus_ Kunth (Gamba grass)
_Aploparaksis turdi_ (Williamson & Rausch), 1965 (cestode tapeworm) 
_Botryotinia fuckeliana_ (de Bary) Whetzel, (1945) (plant pathogen fungus) and Didymella fuckeliana (Pass.) Sacc. (1882) (another); both named after Karl Wilhelm Gottlieb Leopold Fuckel.
_Bugeranus_ Gloger, 1842 (wattled crane)
_Clitocybe nuda_ (Blewit mushroom)
_Colon rectum_ Hatch, 1933 (leiodid beetle) Also _Colon grossum_ Hatch, 1957, _Colon monstrosum_, and others.
_Enema pan_ (Fabricius), 1775 (rhinoceros beetle)
_Fartulum_ Carpenter, 1857 (tiny caecid gastropod) It is rather like a turd in shape and color, too.
_Fukuiraptor_ Azuma & Currie, 2000 (theropod dinosaur) From the Fukui province of Japan; an alternate pronounciation of the first two syllables suggests itself.
_Labia minor_ (L.) (earwig)
_Natica josephine_ (marine snail) Innocent-sounding in most of the world, but in Italy, "natica" means "buttock," and "Josephine" is a derogatory name for the Pope.
_Orgia nova_ Fitch, 1863 (moth)
_Peniculus asinus_ Kabata & Wilkes, 1977 (copepod) "The specific name refers to the remarkably asinine appearance of the specimen. . . .", but the ass they refer to is Equus asinus. [Can. J. Zool. 55:1988-1991.]
_Turdus_ (robin and thrush) 


Και μερικά ακόμη, εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 5, 2012)

Τι εκπληκτικός κατάλογος! Έπεσα κι εγώ πάνω του, ψάχνοντας την _Cyclocephala_ του Ελληγενή, κι ακόμα γελάω!


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2014)

...
Αφορμή: μια ταπισερί για τον Πόλεμο των Άστρων και ο Χαν Σόλο.

_*Han *_is a genus of agnostid trilobite, whose sole member is  _*Han solo*_, a species known only from fossils found in the Ordovician Zitai Formation of southern China.
[...]

According to the original publication, the generic name _Han_ is a reference to the Han Chinese, the largest ethnic group in present-day China; and the specific epithet _solo_ refers to the fact that the species is the youngest Diplagnostidae fossil found to that date, suggesting that it was the last surviving member of that family. However, Turvey has stated elsewhere that he named it after Han Solo because some friends dared him to name a species after a Star Wars character.

This is not the only unusual scientific name erected by Turvey; in the same paper he named a new species of _Geragnostus_ *G. waldorfstatleri*, because of "the resemblance of the pygidial axis to the heads of Waldorf and Statler, two characters from _The Muppet Show_." The actor who portrays Han Solo in Star Wars, Harrison Ford, also has a species of spider named for him, *Calponia harrisonfordi*. Arachnologist Norman I. Platnick named it for him out of thanks for assistance in a museum film production. Other taxa named after Star Wars characters include the isopod *Albunione yoda, *the oribatid mite genus *Darthvaderum*, the wasps *Polemistus chewbacca* and *Polemistus vaderi*, and the beetle *Agathidium vaderi*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Han_solo_(trilobite)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2014)

panadeli said:


> Υπάρχει και άλλο ένα σημαντικό λάθος στο άρθρο. Το algae αποδίδεται _φύκια_ και όχι _φύκη,_ που είναι το σωστό.


Τεράστια και διαχρονική πίκρα αυτή - και πάει πακέτο με την απόδοση "άλγη" που μαστίζει άπειρα ντοκιμαντέρ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2014)

...
*Ninjemys oweni* ("Owen's Ninja Turtle") was a large meiolaniid turtle from Pleistocene Queensland (Australia). 
[...]

In 1992 anatomical differences led to its placement in the new genus _Ninjemys_, *which was named in honor of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*. The paper even explained the etymology as "Ninja, in allusion to that totally rad, fearsome foursome epitomizing shelled success; emys, turtle."[SUP][2] 

[/SUP]Ninjemys : a new name for "Meiolania" oweni (Woodward), a horned turtle from the Pleistocene of Queensland. American Museum novitates ; no. 3049
Gaffney, Eugene S.


----------

